

Dealing with LinkedIn invite overload - AlexeyMK
http://alexeymk.com/i-give-up-yes-we-can-be-linkedin-contacts

======
ghurlman
I often get the feeling that LinkedIn would become a lot more useful if
everyone did as I do: mark invites from recruiters that I've never met as
spam.

